# Cutting Board Finger Holds



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm looking for a horizontal cove bit to cut a finger hold on the edges of a cutting board.

Another technique is to use a standard vertical bit and hold the board vertical above the router table surface, using an oversized fence to keep the board steady. So that's one way ... but I like to do my routing with the work piece on the table, not vertical to it.

This would be similar to the small bits offered by many that do canoe joints ... but those bits have a 1/8" radius on the cutting edge. I would rather have a 1/4" or 3/8" radius.

I can't find the bit I'm looking for. Any help?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't remember seeing them in larger sizes. Maybe they are available in shaper bits. If you go vertical I would clamp a 2x4 (or thicker) to the table to keep the board wedged tight against the fence. This will give you a straight groove and protect your fingers. I would nail stops to the 2x on either side of the bit so that you could rock the cutting board down onto the bit and rock it up and off the bit at the end of the cut.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rrrun said:


> I'm looking for a horizontal cove bit to cut a finger hold on the edges of a cutting board.
> 
> Another technique is to use a standard vertical bit and hold the board vertical above the router table surface, using an oversized fence to keep the board steady. So that's one way ... but I like to do my routing with the work piece on the table, not vertical to it.
> 
> ...


how about a raised panel...
cut..
flip the board over and recut...

ball bit???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rrrun said:


> I can't find the bit I'm looking for. Any help?


hand rail bit...
Freud Tools | 1-3/16" (Dia.) Handrail Bit

finger grip....
Finger Grip Bits - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I can't find my pictures but I did that with a cove bit mounted in a plunge router. I made some supports that were clamped to each side of the board. Then I carefully measured and screwed a pair of "stops" onto the two supports.

Now that I think about it, I think I used a guide bushing with the cove bit.

That worked out perfect. I was able to plunge cut the cove and move the router until it hit the stops.

I still have that jig. See pic below.
To hold the board steady, I clamped in into a vise.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

WTB that jig and a ball bit would work out well...


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

*Routing finger grips*

Henry

Don't shy away from holding a workpiece vertically on a router table. A tall fence, a second fence and two stops provide all the control you need for safe and accurate routing. See my attached photo - I call this setup a 'corral'. I use a 3/4" diameter corebox bit and take multiple passes including a very fine final pass


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Fabulous tips & techniques offer a variety of solutions to my problem. Love this forum! Thanks for your help ... now I just need to decide what to do!


----------

